# Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (139x) Update 5



## Mandalorianer (7 Nov. 2012)

Victoria's Secret Angel Doutzen Kroes prepares backstage at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show
at the Lexington Avenue Armory on November 7, 2012 in New York City



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Hammer79 (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (17x)*

WOW....zum dahinschmelzen^^


----------



## Toolman (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (17x)*

Ah, es geht los. Schonmal ein guter Start mit Doutzen :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## beachkini (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (17x)*

Sieht super aus  :thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (17x)*

Ein Traum :thx:


----------



## Mandalorianer (7 Nov. 2012)

*Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (17x)*

5x more



 

 

 


 

 ​


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2012)

*Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (22x) Update*

9x more



 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## koftus89 (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (31x) Update 2*

woooooooooooow, woooooooooooow, tausend dank.


----------



## lecrem (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (31x) Update 2*

traumhaft, ich danke dir


----------



## flogee (8 Nov. 2012)

*update x17*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## leckerschmecker (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (48x) Update 3*

Danke! Danke! Danke!


----------



## Punisher (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (48x) Update 3*

hinreißend :thx:


----------



## Freibier (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (48x) Update 3*

schönste Modell auf diesen Planeten


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2012)

*Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (48x) Update 3*

88x more



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (136x) Update 4*

Doutzen is schon klasse :WOW:
:thx:


----------



## brian69 (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (136x) Update 4*

 ein Engel schöner als der Andere....und Doutzen steht über allen!!

:thx: :thx:


----------



## lecrem (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (136x) Update 4*

Super danke


----------



## rasha91 (11 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (136x) Update 4*

meine beste Modell auf diesem Planeten


----------



## koftus89 (12 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (136x) Update 4*

ich krieg voll die krise. sie ist eine absolute super traumfrau. 10000000000 dank.


----------



## Thomy112 (12 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (136x) Update 4*

so sehn engel aus


----------



## FrankGregory (13 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (136x) Update 4*

amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## FrankGregory (13 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (136x) Update 4*

[email protected]@@ I LOVE!


----------



## Hans Dietrich (14 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (136x) Update 4*

super vielen Dank


----------



## beachkini (14 Nov. 2012)

Doutzen Kroes attends the after party for the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lavo NYC on November 7, 2012 in New York City


 

 

 
(3 Dateien, 3.415.595 Bytes = 3,257 MiB)


----------



## Maja (15 Nov. 2012)

Victoria Secret- ist immer eine Sünde wert


----------



## tstephan18 (15 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Doutzen Kroes - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (48x) Update 3*

Danke für die schönen Bilder von der Fashion Show! Mehr davon!


----------



## Afrofire (16 Nov. 2012)

sehr sehr schön


----------



## Mephisto (19 Nov. 2012)

:thx: für Doutzen


----------



## d0p3 (19 Nov. 2012)

super und vielen dank


----------



## cloudbox (21 Dez. 2018)

Thanks for Doutzen!


----------

